

A Look at the Root Causes of the Arab Revolution [interview] - FrojoS
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/0,1518,763537,00.html

======
FrojoS
I really liked this interview. I agree on most, especially: "Revolutions often
end up as something different from what their supporters proclaim at the
beginning. Democracies are fragile systems that require deep historic roots.
It took almost a century from the time of the French Revolution in 1789 until
the democratic form of government," and then later " In fact, only Great
Britain, France and the United States, in that historic order, constitute the
core of the West. But not Germany."

What I find odd, is that he sees some factors like GDP per capita as secondary
symtoms of rising female literacy but not the shrinking birth rates. I think,
that shrinking birth rates are also just a symptom of rising female literacy!

